# Need opinions new collar size.



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Tobi is about finished growing now (height wise) and were looking to get him a new collar, his neck is 14" under the ears which keeps the collars on, which is a medium sized collar. i would love to know what you guys think about how these different thicknesses look... were going to get either 1.5inch or 2inch collar width i made these little cardboard templates up, i'll probably photoshop the pattern on later (can't do it on this computer) and repost the result.

here is the pattern i was thinking... I personally like it just because its simple.









and here is the cardboard templates lol... he was a good sport.
I'm personally leaning towards the 1.5 as he doesn't have much neck to start with and he's not very flexible at all and it really inhibits his ability to turn his head without it binding i think... what do you guys think?

2"









1.5"


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I like the 1.5 as well. The 2 is just a little to big for him.

I'm still waiting for my pup to finish developing her neck so we can get her some nice new colours to wear


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

If you go too wide it makes him look like one of those dogs the harda** parade around to make them look tough. Don't do that to Tobi! If I were you I'd go with a smaller width martingale collar. Just my opinion.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

eternalstudent said:


> I like the 1.5 as well. The 2 is just a little to big for him.
> 
> I'm still waiting for my pup to finish developing her neck so we can get her some nice new colours to wear


I agree the 1.5 is nice, i don't want the 1 inch as he snaps the leash every once in a while(kitty/squirel) and i don't want it to harm his neck. lol



whiteleo said:


> If you go too wide it makes him look like one of those dogs the harda** parade around to make them look tough. Don't do that to Tobi! If I were you I'd go with a smaller width martingale collar. Just my opinion.


I deffinately don't want to do that, i want him to be classy :lol: we have a 1" on him right now thats why i wanted to go a little thicker, i can have it made into a martingale which is the ones that cinch a bit so they can't wriggle out right?

here is the one i photo shopped with the pattern. it's the 1.5" one i'm going to see if they can go smaller down to maybe 1.25?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh, I think the 1 1/2 is fine but the 2 was over the top. Yes, the martingale is the one that cinches when they pull. I use a chain martingale on my 3 but I haven't special ordered them any collars. I think there was a link some where on here about those type of collars but the cloth collars will work, just not as durable.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Collar Mania Custom Dog Collars - Custom Nylon/Fabric and Ribbon Collars Is where i would be ordering from, from what i understand they have the nylon inside of the fabric, and this particular one is more thick... I like the idea of the martingale as he can be stubborn about walking sometimes :lol:

I think i may have it made like this TY for the comment as this could save me some trouble! lol
http://collarmania.com/deluxe_loop_martingale


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

Tobi is soooooooo handsome!!! 
I like the 1.5" collar. 
Will his neck get any thicker over the next year? Mastiffs get wider after a year old (up to the age of 2), so I have to wait to invest in a collar for Isabella.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

ya he will fill out from the information i have gathered over the course of the next year... BUT he just fits into a medium :lol: and with the custom collar you can get the smallest setting from the actually measurement of your dogs neck so it gives a bit of room to grow


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Just be careful with the fabric collars if your pup is tough on his collars. I had a really nice fabric one that I swear, only lasted 3 weeks before it looked like my dog had come fresh out of the rubbish dump. We should have just kept it for 'good' instead of everyday wear. 
I really like Collar Mania collars too - I thought it was really thoughtful of them to have a little d ring especially for hanging the tags as opposed to putting them on the big D ring where you attach the leash. They are really well made as well. 
I much prefer the smaller collar on your pup....he's such a pretty boy.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I think you'll be thrileed with the 1.5 inch martingale. I have a few for Quinn. They are easy to wash and are comfortable.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We have always gotten collars from here:

Martingale Collars | Designer Dog Collars |Greyhound Collars | Sighthound Collars

Love their collars and they are really well made.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Now, it's personally all a matter of preference - your dog, your choice and I'm sure you'll take my opinion with a grain of salt. But of course I will chime in!

My opinion is that your dog doesn't have a long enough neck for that kind of collar, when I wanted to stop my dog from licking his foot I put something on his neck like that, that kept it from bending. That's what I thought of when I saw your photo.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

DaneMama said:


> We have always gotten collars from here:
> 
> Martingale Collars | Designer Dog Collars |Greyhound Collars | Sighthound Collars
> 
> Love their collars and they are really well made.


Paws down to 2HD collars! I will never buy from anywhere else!!

ETA: I vote a 1.5 inch martingale for Tobi. He doesn't have the neck length/width for a 2 inch.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Piper has a 2" martingale and I really dig the look...










We also got her a 1.5, which also looks nice. I'd go for the 1.5 for Tobi.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> We have always gotten collars from here:
> 
> Martingale Collars | Designer Dog Collars |Greyhound Collars | Sighthound Collars
> 
> Love their collars and they are really well made.


 I'm going to look through them right now  tyty 



xellil said:


> Now, it's personally all a matter of preference - your dog, your choice and I'm sure you'll take my opinion with a grain of salt. But of course I will chime in!
> 
> My opinion is that your dog doesn't have a long enough neck for that kind of collar, when I wanted to stop my dog from licking his foot I put something on his neck like that, that kept it from bending. That's what I thought of when I saw your photo.


 I completely agree when he was prancing around with the 2" one on he couldnt even bend his neck around to see his tail :lol: hrm... i might invest in a thick leather one to inhibit tail chasing!


malluver1005 said:


> Paws down to 2HD collars! I will never buy from anywhere else!!
> 
> ETA: I vote a 1.5 inch martingale for Tobi. He doesn't have the neck length/width for a 2 inch.


 Totally agree, I'm glad i made it so that way i could get other opinions as well becuase at first i liked it but once i got to looking at it it is too large for him.


KittyKat said:


> Piper has a 2" martingale and I really dig the look...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is so pretty! and the 2" is gorgeous on her! but she has a long neck too  beautiful pup!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Just bought these 2 the other day for the girls needing replacement collars. We spend a couple hundred $ a year with 2Hounds :biggrin:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Tobi said:


> I completely agree when he was prancing around with the 2" one on he couldnt even bend his neck around to see his tail :lol: hrm... i might invest in a thick leather one to inhibit tail chasing!


And you never have to put on an Elizabethan collar if he gets a sore. just get him a 3" collar.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> Just bought these 2 the other day for the girls needing replacement collars. We spend a couple hundred $ a year with 2Hounds :biggrin:


 They are beautiful for sure, i can't find anything i like for Tobi though  I thought about the POW/BOOM/BANG one but it doesn't fit him unless he's actually powboombanging through our doors here :lol:

I didn't see anything on their page while i was reading about it, but have you ever had custom material used for it? I'm going to try to get in touch with them and see if i send them the materials if they can craft it that way.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Did you look through the Geometric collars?
Geometric Collars-Collar Categories


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> Did you look through the Geometric collars?
> Geometric Collars-Collar Categories


Ya... i'm not digging on any of them lol I'm horribly picky about collars, my gf picked out the one for Tobi he uses now while i wasn't there :lol:

I sent an e-mail to them if need be i can buy the fabric and send it to them, they are only about 2 hours away from where i live eace:

EDIT: i like the art deco green but it is sold out


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

You dog is white - he goes with ANYTHING!!!


----------



## Loki Love (Jan 30, 2011)

We've ordered from Collar Me Happy, along with Trendy Hounds (if you're looking for additional sites for ideas)  I think the 1.5 looks great.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

lol but i have to look at him, and he's a boy most of them look girly 
Most people already think he is a girl unless he's sitting because his lil guy is so small...


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

No Skully?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I thought it was kinda cute actually i just had the other half look at it and she said it was a little too... "redneckish" lol... you would know what we mean people have skulls painted on their cars here... think the number 3 painted on every car woody drove in zombie land :lol:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

These would look great on Tobi, IMO.

Celtic - Silver-Geometric Collars

Arabesque - Sapphire-Geometric Collars

ETA: Now look what you've done! You've got me looking for another collar for Aspen


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I quite like the Celtic silver one the blue is "okay" but i was leaning towards the silver... of course i could get him a really girly one since he tries to hump everything around including all the boys :lol:


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Mine came from The Hound Haberdashery

Edit: I think this one would suit him.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

I am sorry but I have to disagree with everyone suggesting different collar makers! I have many collars from Lisa at Collarmania and I will NEVER buy a fabric collar from anyone else! Her collars are outstandingly made, and her customer service is unbelievable. We used to carry 2Hounds martingales where I work, and the quality absolutely pales in comparison to Lisa's collars. I have collars from Lisa that are four years old and still look like new. 

I think Tobi would look smashing in a 1.5".


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Savage Destiny said:


> Lisa at Collarmania


wow she REALLY needs a new website. I won't order from anywhere that doesn't make my shopping experience an easy one.

ETA: I guess SOME pages are set up for true Ecommerce... She needs a seamless experience site wide.

Collars look nice though. What makes them better than 2HD?  I've never seen a collar with better quality than 2HD


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> wow she REALLY needs a new website. I won't order from anywhere that doesn't make my shopping experience an easy one.
> 
> ETA: I guess SOME pages are set up for true Ecommerce... She needs a seamless experience site wide.
> 
> Collars look nice though. What makes them better than 2HD? I've never seen a collar with better quality than 2HD


All the 2Hounds ones we ever got had loose threads and shoddy workmanship. Wavering seams, frayed edges, crappy buckles, the works. Plus they were an absolute pain to adjust. We stopped carrying them a year ago and we STILL have some sitting on the 50% off rack that we can't sell because they look so bad. 

I guess I don't find Lisa's site as hard to navigate as you do... it seems pretty straightforward to me. Custom or ready to wear on the header, then click nylon/fabric/adopt me and choose from there... she does have a ton of options though.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Odd... we've probably spent over $500 the past few years there and have never seen those issues. We've also ordered from other collar places like Hounds Habdashery and we felt the 2HD quality was better.

I'm picky when it comes to websites. I do internet marketing for a living and have set up Ecommerce sites for 7 figure companies. 

Say I wanted a custom collar from Lisa, I'd have to navigate page after page of patterns and then find my way back to an order form to try ordering a collar with the design I liked. It needs to be stupid simple.... find design I want, click on design to order collar in that design.

Maybe we'll have to give her a chance next time we're in the market to see how her quality matches up...


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Its possible that they've changed their quality, I'm just going off of what I've seen. Maybe they put more work into the custom orders? All I know is I'd never order a collar from them, I'd be afraid of it breaking. 

for an example of Collarmania... this is Melon's play collar. He's had it a few months now. It gets chewed on by Riddle every hike, ripped through sagebrush, rolled in the mud, worn to daycare every week and scrubbed hard with a bristle brush every Wednesday to get the dirt out. Not a fray or loose thread yet. Its dirty now because he did daycare today.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow thanks for the advice! guys lol, i think i'll try one from both and put them to the test, I honestly do hate lisa's website as well, it felt almost overwhelming when i first tried shopping on her site, but i had to sit down and really focus, 2hd is far simpler in terms of pre made you can see what it looks like kinda thing, to get a feel of what a collar looked like i had to get photoshoppy with it for the ones on collarmania. They both have beautiful work it seems and i would feel bad discounting one before trying it, definitely going with a 1.5 and i'm thinking i really like the skully one that jon suggested from 2HD after i started looking at it and i even played with it in PSD a little bit i think it looks cute and unlike my other half its not redneckish :tongue: and i'll get the hounds tooth pattern one done by collarmania, 

Another site that i have found that i am really liking is this one... but this is for harnesses... She has amazing work with an amazing warranty, and its something i want to get Tobi into in the next year or so i think he would really enjoy it. 
Mighty weight pulling harnesses competition quality


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

I've splurged on a Paco collar for my boxer and I plan to buy one for Isabella when she has finished growing.
It's not the collar I use for walking. I use it for going to church on Sunday so to speak:biggrin:

Large Leather Dog Collars - Paco Collars
I love the double D ring and his tag says "Bad to the Bone"


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I like paco collars and california collar company:
Leather Dog Collars - CALIFORNIA COLLAR CO. - home


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I like a smaller size collar for my dogs. The bigger one looks too big too wide for him! He will have a stiff neck haha!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Tobi said:


> Another site that i have found that i am really liking is this one... but this is for harnesses... She has amazing work with an amazing warranty, and its something i want to get Tobi into in the next year or so i think he would really enjoy it.
> Mighty weight pulling harnesses competition quality


I purchased Aspen's weight pulling harness from this sight and the quality from Brenda is very good. It only lasted about a year or two though. I like Black Ice better...I think their harnesses are much better.


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> Odd... we've probably spent over $500 the past few years there and have never seen those issues. We've also ordered from other collar places like Hounds Habdashery and we felt the 2HD quality was better.
> 
> I'm picky when it comes to websites. I do internet marketing for a living and have set up Ecommerce sites for 7 figure companies.
> 
> ...



Do give her a chance!! Her collars are top quality, her customer service is top quality and she can make you anything!!! I picked out a special owl embroidery pattern and emailed her the link, she bought the embroidery from the website, fixed it to fit my leather collar and changed the colors to go perfectly with the color of the leather. Anytime I have ever ordered from Lisa I have been nothing but happy!!!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Love collarmania! I have one, but I'm embarrassed to say Lily's never really worn it. Beautiful and clearly tough though. Its the fuschia damask ribbon, 1.5", in a no buckle slide collar style.

My fancy leather collars are from Ella's Lead. Lily has beat the hell out of hers and its still perfect, so yeah... 

Mostly they wear their Stillwater Kennel Supply 1.5" nylon show collars though. Good luck wearing that out. And its very well priced.

I can't attest personally, but I've heard people rave about Brown Dog Design for weight pull and walking harnesses. *shrug*


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I think 1.5" will look just fine on him. And the pattern is pretty awesome!!

I'm trying to think of a width for Harleigh.. I'm either going with 1.5" or 2", I might have to try that cardboard trick!  I love collarmania & I haven't even bought a collar yet. lol I'm actually getting one from the clearance section - I've found two in there that I've always loved, I've just got to make a final choice! lol

Harleigh has a collars from all kinds of places! Premier, 3 Dirty Dawgs, Dublin Dog, Ella's Lead and then a few cheap ones that I don't even use. lol This is her 3 Dirty Dawgz one - I LOVE it!









And of course, her Ella's Lead one. My next collar from Ella's Lead, if not a completely custom one, is going to be "The Magpie" - OMG I'm in love with that collar!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> wow she REALLY needs a new website. I won't order from anywhere that doesn't make my shopping experience an easy one.
> 
> ETA: I guess SOME pages are set up for true Ecommerce... She needs a seamless experience site wide.
> 
> Collars look nice though. What makes them better than 2HD? I've never seen a collar with better quality than 2HD


I agree, the website is horrible. It's messy with writing everywhere. It should be cleaned up and streamlined.

I'll have to check out 2HD...

Wow, I have to say, there needs to me more "manly" dog collars lol... glad my dogs a girl.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> If you go too wide it makes him look like one of those dogs the harda** parade around to make them look tough. Don't do that to Tobi! If I were you I'd go with a smaller width martingale collar. Just my opinion.


i have my boy on a 2.25" inch collar it isn't to make him look scary or anything but walking him on a collar that wide makes walking him much easier. it spreads out over more of his neck and doesn't choke him like a smaller collar does. also on a stonger breed of dog you don't want a small collar that can easily break off the dog if it was pulling.

wide collars do serve a purpose and it is not for making them look tough or scary


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

monkeys23 said:


> Mostly they wear their Stillwater Kennel Supply 1.5" nylon show collars though. Good luck wearing that out. And its very well priced.


I have a leather Stillwater that Riddle still wears for play sometimes for a change from her Collarmania. That thing is going to outlive me, I know it! I cannot imagine anything making a dent in a Stillwater collar!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Savage Destiny said:


> I have a leather Stillwater that Riddle still wears for play sometimes for a change from her Collarmania. That thing is going to outlive me, I know it! I cannot imagine anything making a dent in a Stillwater collar!


 I've seen those and i was thinking that would be awesome for play, do you have pics of it on Riddle?


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Tobi said:


> I've seen those and i was thinking that would be awesome for play, do you have pics of it on Riddle?


No pics I have show just how sturdy and massive this thing is. When they say 2 ply, they mean that it is two normal sized strips of leather sewn together to make one beast of a collar. It is heavier and bigger than it looks, but I have yet to see a sturdier collar! The leather is so thick it actually took me a couple days of manipulating it and breaking it in before I could get the buckle undone to try on Riddle.  The D ring is also very heavy, smaller leashes would definitely not clip on it. 

That said, I adore the thing. It is one collar I know will survive absolutely anything Riddle can think to do to it!


----------

